# Charleston SC



## doyoucallmyname (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey was looking for some friends in charleston to have as some smoking buddies!


----------



## oldgrayhair (Apr 16, 2008)

Went to CoC many moons ago, definitely a nice place with some quality buds. John's Island and Folly Beach were the quality spots back when I was there.
Good luck - OGH

ps- also made many nice connections at the downtown coffeehouses on open mike nights and such...just a thought.


----------



## danieljk91 (Apr 16, 2008)

Charlotte NC here... mostly beasters goes around w/ headies if your willing.. nothin low quality at least in this area.

The Appalachian mountains(mostly app state and asheville) are well known for some dankkkk budssss.


----------



## doyoucallmyname (Apr 17, 2008)

I know about the Apps I use to live for a while in Asheville!


----------



## reesea999 (Nov 9, 2009)

i live in charleston, sc. u know where i can get some grass here


----------

